# Looking for 7 members Quitman county



## bshadrick (Apr 11, 2022)

1400 acres looking for 7 members deer hunting and hogs NO turkeys there’s plenty of club stands and food plots  we do a pin in pin out  2 mature bucks and 2 does per membership guest policy is immediate family only in house 
Dues 1100  contact Ben (229)3101458


----------



## buckmanmike (Apr 11, 2022)

Is it 7 members total? Campsite?


----------



## bshadrick (Apr 11, 2022)

buckmanmike said:


> Is it 7 members total? Campsite?


No 14 total members yes there is campsite with water and power and a fee


----------



## Jim Boyd (Apr 13, 2022)

100 acres per member. 

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## bshadrick (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## bshadrick (Apr 20, 2022)




----------



## buckmanmike (Apr 20, 2022)

Thats McK stomping grounds. Dont show too many pictures, he'll be there every night.
Good luck finding hunters. Should be no problem in that area but a hunter per 50 acres is not much.


----------



## buckmanmike (Apr 20, 2022)

My bad, 100 acres per hunter. Good luck.


----------



## Wayne Boston (Apr 24, 2022)

bshadrick said:


> 1400 acres looking for 7 members deer hunting and hogs NO turkeys there’s plenty of club stands and food plots  we do a pin in pin out  2 mature bucks and 2 does per membership guest policy is immediate family only in house
> Dues 1100  contact Ben (229)3101458


My name is Wayne do you have any spots left? If so when could I come take a look?
Thanks for your time.


----------



## acstahl (May 21, 2022)

bshadrick said:


> 1400 acres looking for 7 members deer hunting and hogs NO turkeys there’s plenty of club stands and food plots  we do a pin in pin out  2 mature bucks and 2 does per membership guest policy is immediate family only in house
> Dues 1100  contact Ben (229)3101458


Very interested. Do you still have availability? Would like to come take a look and get more information. Thank you


----------



## bshadrick (May 22, 2022)

acstahl said:


> Very interested. Do you still have availability? Would like to come take a look and get more information. Thank you[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> acstahl said:
> ...


----------



## bshadrick (May 22, 2022)

We have spots still available


----------



## MRinard7905 (Jun 22, 2022)

Do you have any spots left? I'm looking for two. Thanks.


----------



## bshadrick (Jun 22, 2022)

MRinard7905 said:


> Do you have any spots left? I'm looking for two. Thanks.


Yes we do still have spots open


----------



## flabowhunter36 (Jun 22, 2022)

how many spots left


----------



## bshadrick (Jun 22, 2022)

flabowhunter36 said:


> how many spots left


3 spots


----------



## bshadrick (Jul 11, 2022)

we have 2 spots available


----------

